# Please help me if you use Traditional Chinese :)

## EricHsu

请帮我给出下面文字的繁体版, 以便我可以提供繁简双文的标题.

Please post the Traditional Chinese version of the following text, so that I could make the sticky posts have both Simplified & Traditional title  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 开版志庆 - 请在此跟贴
> 
> 编码问题 - 请在此跟贴
> ...

 

非常感谢!

Big Thanks!

----------

## Hauser

開版志慶 - 請在此跟帖

編碼問題 - 請在此跟帖 

發帖指引 - 新來請看

----------

## EricHsu

谢谢 Hauser!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xming

you can always use iconv

xming

----------

